# Frightfest BC's 'Halloween in August' 2012 (August 14 - 19)



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

*Frightfest BC's 'Halloween in August' 2012 (August 14 - 19) In BC, Canada*

*FrightFest BC's Halloween in August *
at the Fort Langley Campground in British Columbia, Canada.

August 14th through 19th, 2012

More info and schedule of events visit our webpage: http://www.frightfest-bc.com/Gatherings.html


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

If you send a press release to [email protected](dot)com, we will get this out on a future episode of the Big Scary Show...


----------

